# Switch 491 visa ongoing application to new 189 invite (got via another EOI) but spouse IELTS expired and ACS expiring in 4 days.



## ub11

Hi Friends,

I got 189 invitation today but I already filed for 491 visa for SA and done the payment. Now If I switch for 189 visa, I will have below issues can you please advice should I switch or not in this case as my spouse IELTS score expired in Nov22 and ACS also expiring in 4 days ? What should I do in this case?


ANZSCO - 2611 ICT BUSINESS AND SYSTEMS ANALYSTS
Spouse Education IELTS expired on 4/11/22
ACS expiring on 13/12/22
My age points will reduce on 27/12/22
PTE (Expiring on 08/01/23 )
491 SA Invite came (85 Points) and submitted the final payment


----------

